# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Vyvanse (ADD meds) and trying to sleep = WILD?

## Alucinor XIII

So, I've found that when I take ADD medication or Extacy (both of which near the end of their high will keep my mind wide-the-hell awake while my body crashes) as I fall asleep, I will immediately enter this state where I have these very short-lived mini dreams...

For example, I'll start thinking about things that I'm "supposed to do" or have desires to do things that seem perfectly plausible at the time, such as get up and go to class or go hang out with friends who I know aren't around, and I'll be *100% convinced* of it, and then tear myself away from it and realize It's 2am or that my friend is in another continent.. 

I'm assuming this is the final stage to WILDing. Has anyone else had this experience with ADD meds, or is this what WILDing is supposed be like regardless?

----------


## jordan159

I take Vyvanse 100mg and i find that i cant stop thinking enough to get into a WILD state. maybe its just me though.
p.s. i've been taking it for 2 years, so its not new to me or anything.

----------


## 44CalibreSunlight

no experience with the drug but I can say that those situational "delusions" are pretty common for me anyway. I always get them when attempting a WILD

----------

